# OBDII reader for 2013



## seanr8 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just bought my first Nissan, a 2013 Altima. I do love the thing. Previously, I'd owned old Toyotas and other cars that I would basically keep an OBDII reader in to check codes as they came up. While I don't expect anything to happen to this car for a long time, I do like having the reader in the car. My old reader doesn't seem to like the new car, any recommendations? I keep seeing the Consult 3 or Consult 4 all over the internet, what's that about? Do I need it? Or is there a better/more practical reader I should look into?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your old reader must be very old. Most of the readers sold today work very well with late model cars that have an OBDII connector. An Actron OBDII reader is a good one to purchase. Most auto parts stores carry the Actron brand.


----------



## seanr8 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's pretty old. I used it for late 90s cars pretty much exclusively because that's what I drove and so did a most of my friends.


----------

